# Help! Do I have Sulcatas??



## Della (Apr 6, 2010)

My sister gave my dad her two tortoises about 5 years ago. When she gave them to my Dad all she said was that they were desert torts. However yesterday we decided to look up how to tell their sexes. The more I look at photos and info online though the more they seem like Sulcatas to me. I would really like to know because if these are Sulcatas we really need to change their diet and care immediately! (They are eating broccoli and green beans and they are also hibernating!)

I have photos of them online at http://picasaweb.google.com/delluh/Sulcata# the first two photos are of our smaller tort and the rest are of the bigger one. I'm not sure of actual measurements but I would guess that the larger one is about 10 inches long from head to tail and maybe 10-12 pounds and they are roughly 5-6 years old if that helps. 

Thanks! Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## reptylefreek (Apr 6, 2010)

Not a sulcata. The front legs and head say it all. Though you will have to wait for someone else to come along to tell you exactly what they are.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

definitely not sulcatas. don't know what though...


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,
You do have 2 Desert tortoises, _Gopherus agassizii_
Your diet isn't the best, here is a good list of things to feed your Desert tortoises. http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html

Danny


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

I second Dan's motion.


----------



## Della (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! Their diets will definitely need to be changed- thank you for the food list Dan!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Della:





to the forum!!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to the group! Can you post more about how you care for these desert torts, such as what kind of enclosure they have? Danny has great diet advice. Hope to see you around more soon. You can browse through this desert tort section for all sorts of great info.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 7, 2010)

broccoli is just not good for them at all. Here's a link to a care sheet that will help you out...


http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/Gagassiziicare.htm


----------

